# Missouri Valley Hunt Club Fall Field Trial September 18, 19 and 20th



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

Our event is ON for September 18, 19 and 20th, as well as Saturday nights chicken dinner. Our catalogs and marshal sheets have been shipped and should arrive on Wednesday. If EE is not back up by the time I receive them I will take pictures and post the draw here.


----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

Update. The packages while not in my possession have arrived in Omaha. One is 27 pounds and one is 1 pound. I can only assume and hope they are the catalogs and marshal sheets. If they are running order will be posted here by 10:00 pm Wednesday evening.​


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

yep, box of books and envelope with marshal sheets and check came to me separately that way a week ago.


----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

No marshal sheets but there are catalogs, I feel very very lucky. Pictures to follow


----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

Good Luck to all who have entered.


----------



## dennisfpugh (Jan 14, 2009)

Barb

Thank you. Good Job!


----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

The running order is up on EE. No need to print it as we have catalogues. http://www.theretrievernews.com/uploads/5/0/1/0/50103541/missouri_valley.pdf


----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

The open will be run from our main grounds, there are currently 2 scratches: 23, and 63. The Qual will be run from our alternate grounds, there are currently no scratches. The Amateur will be at the alternate grounds on Saturday there are currently 4 scratches: 4, 22, 35 and 51. The Derby will start in the alfalfa field at 10 on Saturday (come to the main grounds first), there is currently one scratch: #16.


----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

After a very slow start this morning due to lightening and thunder everything is under way. The Open is about 1/3 done. The Qual has gone to the second series land blind with 8 dogs: 5,6, 7, 8, 10, 12, 14, 17.


----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

Open has 8 dogs to run from the first series, it is at the main grounds. Amateur will start on the alternate grounds. Derby will start at the alfalfa field probably closer to 11:00. Qual placements: 1st Bart with Take it and Run, 2nd Mike Lanning, 3rd David Colwell, 4th: Robby Bickley, RJ: James Robert.


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats to the Qual winner and placements.. Way to go Mike and Dice!!!! Q2


----------



## ferrol (Aug 29, 2010)

Does anyone have all the placements for the qual?


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Qual Results
1 Bart Peterson-Bandit
2 Mike Lanning-Dice
3 Greg Bartlett- Millie
4 Robby Bickley -Mickey
RJ James Roberts -Jazzy


----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

Sunday:
Amateur: 14 back to the third series. Alternate grounds
Derby: Approximately 12 back to the 3rd series. Alternate grounds
Open: Had 20 back to the water blind - water blind has 10 more dogs to run this morning. Main grounds.


----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

Amateur is complete: 1st place Lauren Hays with Slider, 2nd place Loren Morehouse with Blue, 3rd place: Club Member NP Larson with Colby, 4th place Sydney Gardave with Josie, RJ Denis Pugh with Air and Jams to Loren with Tripp, Bobby Smith with Jake and club member Vern Hasenbank with Oscar


----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

Derby results: 1st Bill Burks with Loretta, 2nd Lauren Hays with Foxx, 3rd place Gus with Doug Dodge, 4th place Bart Peterson with Walker, RJ: 2 Bobby George with Dui, Jam: Isaac Isaac John Langerud with Augustus


----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

ur 113th Field Trial went into the books at 6:35 pm today. Open results: 1st place, Steve Blythe with Naughty, 2nd place club member Northrup Larson with Colby, 3rd place Bill Eckett wth Calie, 4th place Ed Krueger with Chef, RJ to Bill Eckett with Storm, Jam to Amy Hunt with Monroe. A big thank-you to our judges: Jerry Kapral, John Goosen, Dave Hemminger, Steve Kelley, Duane Schuur, Michelle Kelley, And to our marshal's Pam Hoover Wulf, Carol Wettengel, Debra Harter = you ladies kept us moving! And to all of the club members who threw, planted, shot and worked, couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Huge props to all who finished

Special mention to Northrup Larson with his 2nd in the Open and 3rd in the Am
And Congrats to Bill Burks who is on a hell of a run. 3 Weekends in a row Bill has taken home Blue ribbons with his Chessie dogs!!!


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Congratulations to Dave and Loraine Grevlos, Steve Blythe and Naughty for her Open win. That gives Naughty her FC and a ticket to the National in Ca. .


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

tucker said:


> Congratulations to Dave and Loraine Grevlos, Steve Blythe and Naughty for her Open win. That gives Naughty her FC and a ticket to the National in Ca. .


BIG THANKS TO ALL.. A dream come true. Steve and Naughty are a real TEAM Thank you Steve!


----------

